# Baby Jesus is a Satanist



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

im totally convinced. and it took a hardcore christian-right website to convince me. this is truly the most terrifying thing ive ever seen on the internet. and ive seen ALOT.

http://objectiveministries.org/babyj/

make sure to have your sound turned up when you use your mouse to play with baby jesus's severed head. :shock:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

and before you leave the site.. make sure to purchase your very own baby jesus anti-fornication thong. http://www.cafepress.com/babyjesushead.12089894


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

lol


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Just picked me up the thong.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

kwaist


----------

